# Mark Jackson To Coach The Timberwolves? (Rambis Updates)



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That's what I've been hearing, anyway. What do you guys think about that? Good move by Minnesota if it's true?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Mark Jackson To Coach The Timberwolves?*

First, where did you hear this? Do you have a link?

Second, it's impossible to say whether or not he will be a good coach when he's never coached anyone before.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Mark Jackson To Coach The Timberwolves?*

I heard it was between Jackson, Kurt Rambis (Lakers asst.) and Turner (Rockets asst.).


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Mark Jackson To Coach The Timberwolves?*



RollWithEm said:


> First, where did you hear this? Do you have a link?
> 
> Second, it's impossible to say whether or not he will be a good coach when he's never coached anyone before.


Here's the link where I first read it:

http://dimemag.com/2009/07/breaking-news-minnesota-may-have-done-something-right/


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Mark Jackson To Coach The Timberwolves?*

I think its just between Jackson and Rambis now. Sounds like Jackson is the frontrunner, I'd rather have Rambis since he's actually coached before but eh, Jackson could be a good mentor to Flynn/Rubio.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Mark Jackson To Coach The Timberwolves?*

I'm all for it.I'd rather that the Wolves players and fans be subjected to his mindnumbing dribble than for me to be subjected it while I'm trying to watch a basketball game.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Mark Jackson To Coach The Timberwolves?*



Diable said:


> I'm all for it.I'd rather that the Wolves players and fans be subjected to his mindnumbing dribble than for me to be subjected it while I'm trying to watch a basketball game.


That sounds like a candidate for the Bill Simmons backhanded compliment award on this thread!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Mark Jackson To Coach The Timberwolves?*



> Los Angeles Lakers assistant coach *Kurt Rambis* has emerged as the front-runner for the Minnesota Timberwolves’ coaching job, multiple league sources tell Yahoo! Sports.
> 
> Rambis leads a pool of finalists that includes ABC-TV analyst and former NBA point guard Mark Jackson and Houston Rockets assistant Elston Turner. Though a source close to Rambis says he has not yet been offered the job, multiple people with knowledge of the search say Minnesota is leaning toward choosing him. The Wolves are expected to make a decision soon.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ys-rambiswolves080509&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-lakers-rambis6-2009aug06,0,6343255.story



> Kurt Rambis was seen boarding a plane Wednesday morning to meet again with Minnesota Timberwolves officials, a strong sign that the Lakers' assistant coach will be hired to coach the Timberwolves.
> 
> Rambis has already had a second interview with Minnesota, and the only step left is to talk with team owner Glen Taylor, who has said publicly he would be the final part in the decision-making process.


----------

